# Mona Golabek



## Maestro Murphy

I recently had the pleasure of seeing Mona Golabek perform at my high school. She is a concert pianist and hosts the NPR show "The Romantic Hours." She is the author of "The Children of Willesden Lane." The book tells the story of her mother, Lisa Jura, a young jew living in Austria who leaves her family on the Kindertransport to England. It is a very moving story and I highly recommend it. In her concert, Miss Golabek was very iimpressive. She played excepts from the Grieg a minor "Heroic", Clair de Lune, Liebestraume No.3, and of course the Beethoven "Moonlight". She only played some of the first movement...half of me wanted to yell out to her, requesting a bit of the third movement. I was wondering if anyone has heard of Mona Golabek before. I know she's played with the Seattle Symphony.


----------



## 009

Nope. Hmm..
What's the NPR show? What is it short for?


----------

